# Easternuswx.com --> Americanwx.com



## J.Spin (Nov 13, 2010)

For any skiers that use the easternuswx.com forums as a resource, it seems that the new website is americanwx.com

I'm passing the info along because apparently the transition to the new site wasn't smooth and there's currently no mention of the new site at the old site.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the post JSpin.  It caught just about everyone off guard and it's sad that all of that accumulated information is now gone (hoping for a read-only version).  Here's their Facebook page too.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2010)

The Eastern forum is back up in a read-only format.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 28, 2010)

Greg said:


> The Eastern forum is back up in a read-only format.


It's partially back now and some posting is allowed.  I was banned for posting about americanwx.com there . The majority of respected users have left eastern for american.


----------



## CMcKenna (Dec 7, 2010)

RIP Eastern, went down on my third anniversary of being on it


----------

